# cleaning manufactured stone



## jshuatree (Feb 21, 2010)

what would you guys recomend for cleaning manufactured stone its not bad but could use a little cleaning. couldn't lay it from the top down this time around.


----------



## solarguy (Feb 14, 2010)

How bad did you mess up? A few spots might come off with a pressure nozzle.Any film won't. The trick is to keep it clean as you go.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

We have used Vana Trol successfully in the distant past.

Prosoco Vana Trol

YMMV


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Prosoco makes a detergent for manufactured stone.

http://www.prosoco.com/ProductDetail.asp?ID={37E939D6-960C-43C1-9992-527B86E608D9}


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

1. Being a close neighbor I will tell you this only once.

*2. USE VINAGER AND WATER AND NOTHING ELSE.*
Spray on and let soak but not dry. do not brush.

3. I have used every stone that has been brought into this area in the past 15 years and know what I'm telling you. 

4.There is no reason under the sun that you couldnt have started at the top and worked down.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

stonelayer said:


> 1. Being a close neighbor I will tell you this only once.
> 
> *2. USE VINAGER AND WATER AND NOTHING ELSE.*
> Spray on and let soak but not dry. do not brush.
> ...


 
Thank you, I'll make sure to try that sometime. Although I'm normally aprehensive about using anything to clean cultured stone (and rearely need to), I think your's could be a very safe approach.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I will abuse some Cultured Stone with the ProSoco product tomorrow. I normally just pick off the drips and dabs with my pocket knife.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

Doing what I tell you will lift most drips and dabs and, if it is grouted will rid you of the grey haze left by finishing the joint. 
No need for abusing the stone. Just a simple damp soak and rinse is all that should be needed on any job done properly.



Tscarborough said:


> I will abuse some Cultured Stone with the ProSoco product tomorrow. I normally just pick off the drips and dabs with my pocket knife.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

stonelayer said:


> 1. Being a close neighbor I will tell you this only once.
> 
> *2. USE VINAGER AND WATER AND NOTHING ELSE.*
> Spray on and let soak but not dry. do not brush.
> ...


Slightly OT but I grouted some black and white porcelain mosiacs and couldn't get the haze off. Vinagar worked like a charm and no fouling of the colored grout :thumbsup:


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

I meant as an experiment, not on a job.


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> I meant as an experiment, not on a job.


 
Regardess, let us know the reults.

I've had some "Sure Klean" Manfactured stone cleaner sitting in the shop for a few years, but have been too "coward" to experiment with it.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

Tscarborough said:


> I meant as an experiment, not on a job.


 
I knew what you meant, and I respect your experiment. 
I'm just saying my method works, if the job is done properly.

In all honesty, if it has to be cleaned, and if my method doesnt clean the work, its time to start tearing this overpriced stuff off and starting over.

Pressure washing will take color from almost every stone that has been put up in our area. DO NOT PRESSURE WASH!


----------



## jshuatree (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey thanks neighbor by the way what ratio do you use mixing the water and vinegar. Like I said its not bad its just where we got caught in the rain and forgot to flip the boards and it splashed off of them onto the wall mostly in one generaly area.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

50/50 or stronger. whatever floats your boat. You won't harm anything if you use it straight.


----------

